# Top Jacks Please



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Pedals with top jacks are way better for board designing than side jacks in my opinion as I look at my board. The power jack needs to be on the top too. A micro pedal with side jacks takes up a pile of space once the jacks are in. I would rather a slightly larger pedal and all top jacks. At least this is what I see when I look at my board. I have a section that has 3 top jack pedals in a row and they are touching on the sides. The only issue is the power and the pancake jacks I am using sometimes are not ideally placed. The small square plug straight plugs would help this I think.


These 3 are top jacks. They are tight together and all the wiring is at the top.














Look at the space the jacks take up in these small side jack pedals. Plus the wiring is more difficult and messier.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I still think the industry is missing out by not using 1/8" jacks. Would conserve a lot of valuable real estate inside pedals, as well as offer a little more flexibility in placement. Heck, they could even be mounted on the actual "top", rather than the rear skirt, making patching even easier.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> I still think the industry is missing out by not using 1/8" jacks. Would conserve a lot of valuable real estate inside pedals, as well as offer a little more flexibility in placement. Heck, they could even be mounted on the actual "top", rather than the rear skirt, making patching even easier.


I agree Mark.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I still think the industry is missing out by not using 1/8" jacks. Would conserve a lot of valuable real estate inside pedals, as well as offer a little more flexibility in placement. Heck, they could even be mounted on the actual "top", rather than the rear skirt, making patching even easier.


They'd never survive the rigors of daily use/abuse. Structurally, they're just not robust enough for that application IMO.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> They'd never survive the rigors of daily use/abuse. Structurally, they're just not robust enough for that application IMO.


* Laughs in Sony Walkman *


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> I still think the industry is missing out by not using 1/8" jacks. Would conserve a lot of valuable real estate inside pedals, as well as offer a little more flexibility in placement. Heck, they could even be mounted on the actual "top", rather than the rear skirt, making patching even easier.


Yeah, I have an older DOD 250 reissue and a few RATs that have the 1/8 headphone style jack and it's so much better than the Boss style jack it's not even funny. If I knew this was how you felt about them I'd have had you put them on the builds you've done for me.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> * Laughs in Sony Walkman *


lol...Sony Walkman isn't sitting on the floor being kicked around constantly. And the Walkman was good for about a year before the jack solder started breaking apart.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

nonreverb said:


> lol...Sony Walkman isn't sitting on the floor being kicked around constantly. And the Walkman was good for about a year before the jack solder started breaking apart.


My discman lived in my backpack which hitchhiked the country, went to raves, drunken parties, work, concerts, festivals.... well you get the idea. The Jack never gave in. I had that thing from grade 10 until I was probably 22.

I have some quality metal sleeved cables I could say the same for. It isnt like you are kicking the jacks all that often. Sure a 1/4 inch is more robust but I think one could make a very valid argument that the materials exist to satisfy the requirements of the job.

Or you could buy these 3 foot molded plastic ones I have and breathe on them once or twice and put them in mono instead of stereo.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> Yeah, I have an older DOD 250 reissue and a few RATs that have the 1/8 headphone style jack and it's so much better than the Boss style jack it's not even funny. If I knew this was how you felt about them I'd have had you put them on the builds you've done for me.


He’s taking about the audio connectors. Not the power cords.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> My discman lived in my backpack which hitchhiked the country, went to raves, drunken parties, work, concerts, festivals.... well you get the idea. The Jack never gave in. I had that thing from grade 10 until I was probably 22.
> 
> I have some quality metal sleeved cables I could say the same for. It isnt like you are kicking the jacks all that often. Sure a 1/4 inch is more robust but I think one could make a very valid argument that the materials exist to satisfy the requirements of the job.
> 
> Or you could buy these 3 foot molded plastic ones I have and breathe on them once or twice and put them in mono instead of stereo.


It simple a matter of size. Yes there are exceptions to every rule...that said, phono jacks are larger and will take more abuse than an 1/8" jack. They will stay locked in place better as well. Imagine if you will, having an 1/8" jack dangling from your guitar. What guage wire are you going to attach that to? A standard patch cable is not going to solder well to that. Add to that the sheer weight of the cable....Remember...1/8" is great for little things like Walkmans, cell phones and computer headphones. They're not robust enough to handle the level of abuse that guitar rigs dish out....don't you think if it was a logical adaptation for music instruments that they would have done it by now?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

@nonreverb I couldn't agree more they are not as robust, nor would I dream to advocate for their use as an instrument cable. The wire gauge would not be big enough for something much longer than 10 feet and the connector is inherently weaker by design so would not be a great solution.

Pedals on the other hand, I would have to say, fit nicely into the very definition you yourself would use to describe what they are good for.
There aren't too many pedals floating around off boards out there in the professional world and a static pedal isn't taking a lot of abuse on the jack. Look at DC power tips, those bloody things are the definition of garbage with the slotted rubber formed boot thingies they are finished with and no one is decrying how bad they are (I mean I am, but I dont have a better option). As for logical adaptation of technology in the guitar/music field.... I think we both know change is a long hard road 

I'm not even prepared to say it is the *best* idea but based on their utility I wouldn't say it is not viable or inappropriate.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> @nonreverb I couldn't agree more they are not as robust, nor would I dream to advocate for their use as an instrument cable. The wire gauge would not be big enough for something much longer than 10 feet and the connector is inherently weaker by design so would not be a great solution.
> 
> Pedals on the other hand, I would have to say, fit nicely into the very definition you yourself would use to describe what they are good for.
> There aren't too many pedals floating around off boards out there in the professional world and a static pedal isn't taking a lot of abuse on the jack. Look at DC power tips, those bloody things are the definition of garbage with the slotted rubber formed boot thingies they are finished with and no one is decrying how bad they are (I mean I am, but I dont have a better option). As for logical adaptation of technology in the guitar/music field.... I think we both know change is a long hard road
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I totally get where you and Mark are coming from. That said, after being in this game for decades, I've seen a few changes. One was the discontinuation of 1/8" jacks as power supply connectors. I came to realize that that thin long plug (TS) was vulnerable to being literally broken off if hit at an angle. I agree the new ones have have their own issues but they do effectively separate the + and - better and won't break off like the old 1/8" jacks did. Consider this as well: If one were to bend or break said 1/8" power supply jack, there is a very good possibility it would short which might take out the wall wart it's connected to. Not so with the newer type.
The idea of using them with fixed pedals has merit but builders/manufacturers usually try to build to worst case users....the guys who don't have their pedals fixed to a board but rather throw together their rigs with the patch cables holding everything together and then breaking them apart again. I don't think 1/8" would do well there....1/4" barely does.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, more top-mount jacks on pedals, please!!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

nonreverb said:


> Don't get me wrong, I totally get where you and Mark are coming from. That said, after being in this game for decades, I've seen a few changes. One was the discontinuation of 1/8" jacks as power supply connectors. I came to realize that that thin long plug (TS) was vulnerable to being literally broken off if hit at an angle. I agree the new ones have have their own issues but they do effectively separate the + and - better and won't break off like the old 1/8" jacks did. Consider this as well: If one were to bend or break said 1/8" power supply jack, there is a very good possibility it would short which might take out the wall wart it's connected to. Not so with the newer type.
> The idea of using them with fixed pedals has merit but builders/manufacturers usually try to build to worst case users....the guys who don't have their pedals fixed to a board but rather throw together their rigs with the patch cables holding everything together and then breaking them apart again. I don't think 1/8" would do well there....1/4" barely does.


Much as I would like to, I dont think I can argue with any of that 

I was thinking too, it would make for a Mish Mash trying to line out from instrument to pedal, what would a person need to own? Some 1/4 to 1/8 or adapter.... no one likes adapters. 

It would work great as a board platform, I will argue that all day long.... but why?

I hate when an argument comes round and changes my mind and it turns out I was wrong 

Thank for the discord!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> He’s taking about the audio connectors. Not the power cords.


Ah, I misunderstood. 

Granted, I still stand by my previous statement. I put portable audio devices through unreal amounts of abuse and never had an issue with headphone jacks failing.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> lol...Sony Walkman isn't sitting on the floor being kicked around constantly. And the Walkman was good for about a year before the jack solder started breaking apart.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> It simple a matter of size. Yes there are exceptions to every rule...that said, phono jacks are larger and will take more abuse than an 1/8" jack. They will stay locked in place better as well. Imagine if you will, having an 1/8" jack dangling from your guitar. What guage wire are you going to attach that to? A standard patch cable is not going to solder well to that.


I definitely concede that the patch cable-1/4 inch adapter wouldn't pan out well.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> My discman lived in my backpack which hitchhiked the country, went to raves, drunken parties, work, concerts, festivals.... well you get the idea. The Jack never gave in. I had that thing from grade 10 until I was probably 22.
> 
> I have some quality metal sleeved cables I could say the same for. It isnt like you are kicking the jacks all that often. Sure a 1/4 inch is more robust but I think one could make a very valid argument that the materials exist to satisfy the requirements of the job.
> 
> Or you could buy these 3 foot molded plastic ones I have and breathe on them once or twice and put them in mono instead of stereo.


I had a walkman then discman through the late 70's through the 80's in to the 90's while I toured in bands. i was buying one every couple of years cause they didn't last. And I didn't buy cheapies. I bought good ones.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I still think the industry is missing out by not using 1/8" jacks. Would conserve a lot of valuable real estate inside pedals, as well as offer a little more flexibility in placement. Heck, they could even be mounted on the actual "top", rather than the rear skirt, making patching even easier.


I hear you, but there are VERY good reasons for not doing this: now we need 1/8" to 1/4" winkies (adapters) to go from guitar/amp, to pedals. Also, getting the entire industry to switch = good luck, never mind legacy pedals and incorporating them (more winkies). They also can't take as thick wire (robustness hit as well as more resistance for no good reason). The net effect would be more annoying. Molded ones (the best option for short patches) are horrible in that they use that flimsy wire with that annoying by the strand insulation that you have to burn off with the soldering iron before replacing a jack; no thanks.

Also for some reason, quality 1/8" jacks are sooooooo much more expensive than 1/4" and most of them are not as high quality. EG the only Neutrik model in R angle is like $15, just for the jack. Its a very high quality jack though with excellent strain relief.

May as well suggest TT/Bantam, which are better quality, take bigger wire, and smaller than 1/4" (bit bigger than 1/8" headphone size) but also stupid expensive etc.

But fucken eh to top jacks - the only way to go. It's actually a factor in my purchase decisions 2 similar pedals: I wont be buyign the one with side jacks), and I build all my pedals that way unless it's already big (don't wanna size upo the enclosure) and there's no other way to fit.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was napping, so late to the party.
1) Clearly, 1/4" jacks remain for guitars. But a simple interface with both sizes at the other end of the cable is an easily achievable goal. That could easily be part of a pedalboard. Indeed, more and more pedalboards come with a sort of "dock".
2) Once upon a time - 30 years ago, in fact - there were no 3PDT stomp switches, until Mike Fuller got someone to make them. More robust 1/8" plugs and jacks are feasible. Someone just has to make them.
3) Is there risk of clunky feet damaging a plug sticking out of the surface? Sure, I suppose, but that same risk exists for toggles and small plastic shafts from 9mm pots, and I don't see them disappearing. And keep in mind they are closer to where your foot steps than jacks would be.
4) Phone plugs for power fell out of use not because of lack of robustness. Rather, people had a nasty habit of plugging the wallwart in first, which would result in sparks as the plug was inserted into the device being powered. The tip and shaft would short out when not fully inserted. Their chief virtue was that tip was always positive, whereas barrel plugs could be either tip-pos OR tip-neg. Still, no unsettling spark for barrel jacks. You could TELL users to insert the plug first before plugging the adapter into the wall, but you can lead a horse to water as well. And that was powering ONE pedal. Just imagine someone using a daisy-chain cable. Nope, phone plugs didn't fall out of favour because they weren't strong enough.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

I once sat in a faculty meeting where they argued over the height of safety boots (6" versus 8") for the better half of an hour.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Robhotdad said:


> I once sat in a faculty meeting where they argued over the height of safety boots (6" versus 8") for the better half of an hour.


Did you spray them with mace and run out laughing maniacally?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

With the micro pedals even if the input was on the right and the out was on the top leaving the left side clean would be a help.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I was napping, so late to the party.
> 1) Clearly, 1/4" jacks remain for guitars. But a simple interface with both sizes at the other end of the cable is an easily achievable goal. That could easily be part of a pedalboard. Indeed, more and more pedalboards come with a sort of "dock".
> 2) Once upon a time - 30 years ago, in fact - there were no 3PDT stomp switches, until Mike Fuller got someone to make them. More robust 1/8" plugs and jacks are feasible. Someone just has to make them.
> 3) Is there risk of clunky feet damaging a plug sticking out of the surface? Sure, I suppose, but that same risk exists for toggles and small plastic shafts from 9mm pots, and I don't see them disappearing. And keep in mind they are closer to where your foot steps than jacks would be.
> 4) Phone plugs for power fell out of use not because of lack of robustness. Rather, people had a nasty habit of plugging the wallwart in first, which would result in sparks as the plug was inserted into the device being powered. The tip and shaft would short out when not fully inserted. Their chief virtue was that tip was always positive, whereas barrel plugs could be either tip-pos OR tip-neg. Still, no unsettling spark for barrel jacks. You could TELL users to insert the plug first before plugging the adapter into the wall, but you can lead a horse to water as well. And that was powering ONE pedal. Just imagine someone using a daisy-chain cable. Nope, phone plugs didn't fall out of favour because they weren't strong enough.


Call me crazy but I can't see a big push to reduce the size of patch cable 1/4 it 1/8 anytime soon. Even if it can be made backward compatible with a 1/4 adapter....then we're right where we are now. Industry isn't going to piss off users anymore than they have to...especially now with the blowback from the cell phone industry constantly fucking with charger plug designs every other year....and yes, 1/8 and 1/4 power plugs were not a great idea from the get-go but that's what they had at the time.....ever gaze at a 6 pin Leslie or Hammond tone cabinet Amphenol connector? It's a design just looking to make a light show.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You're not crazy at all, just realistic. If the industry has stuck with same-value tone caps for bridge and neck for 70+ years, it is reasonable to expect they wouldn't budge on jack size. Took them long enough to budge on jack location.

As more pedals migrate to digital, one wonders where the USB port will be located. For now, such pedals tend to be large enough that such ports can be along the rear skirt, with in/out and power jacks. But everything eventually gets smaller, so they'll have to figure that one out. Mind you, I suppose most folks will do their digital input to a pedal by pulling it off their board. Or do folksleave a USB cable attached to such pedals and plug the other end into their mobile device?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I also don't like having the power jack so close to the input jack that the angled input metal sleeve can break the power jack. I had to replace the power jack on my Fulltone wah because the angled 1/4" out plug got forced down on the power plug and that broke the circular plastic jack. I bought new power jacks from Next Gen Guitars and with some difficulty soldered in the new one.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

player99 said:


> Did you spray them with mace and run out laughing maniacally?





player99 said:


> Did you spray them with mace and run out laughing maniacally?


No I let them go on. It only gets better.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Put everything on drawers in a road case or similar. Get a programmable midi controlled switcher like one of these Morningstar Engineering | MIDI and Effects Controllers. There are others. Use any midi foot controller. I use a Roland one from the 90's that runs on AA cells, built like a Boss tank. You never step on an individual pedal again. You can even pull open the drawer beside you and tweak the pedals should the need arise. It's at a nice height for that. Your power cables, your signal cables never get yanked on, stepped on or otherwise. If you don't want to switch the pedals, get your girlfriend to do it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Robhotdad said:


> Put everything on drawers in a road case or similar. Get a programmable midi controlled switcher like one of these Morningstar Engineering | MIDI and Effects Controllers. There are others. Use any midi foot controller. I use a Roland one from the 90's that runs on AA cells, built like a Boss tank. You never step on an individual pedal again. You can even pull open the drawer beside you and tweak the pedals should the need arise. It's at a nice height for that. Your power cables, your signal cables never get yanked on, stepped on or otherwise. If you don't want to switch the pedals, get your girlfriend to do it.


That's what I bring to the open stage at the local cafe.


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

As someone who makes a pedal that has incorporated top-mounted jacks into the design I ironically do it because I feel it often leads to cleaner cable routing on pedalboards and NOT that you can tightly cram a whole slew of pedals right next to each other.

The idea of having pedals stacked right up against one another is a sound one, and I'm sure people make it work (especially those using switching systems), but I personally feel like it's very much a bedroom player solution. What I mean by that is the practical reality of having pedals so close together with no controller system in a live environment is often a complete disaster. Something about having to carefully toe tap one pedal while not hitting the other (especially if the switch is to the edge of the enclosure in the case of dual pedals or tap tempo for example.

I'm sure it's an unpopular opinion but to me having side jacks almost forces you to leave a good amount of space between stomp boxes that let's you quickly stomp to the sound you want in a live environment (perhaps while singing) and not worry about any of the above. I know plenty of people who have rigged up huge boards with tons of pedals all stacked together and have immediately realized that it is rather impractical for use in the situation they were intended to be used in.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

mhammer said:


> You're not crazy at all, just realistic. If the industry has stuck with same-value tone caps for bridge and neck for 70+ years, it is reasonable to expect they wouldn't budge on jack size. Took them long enough to budge on jack location.
> 
> As more pedals migrate to digital, one wonders where the USB port will be located. For now, such pedals tend to be large enough that such ports can be along the rear skirt, with in/out and power jacks. But everything eventually gets smaller, so they'll have to figure that one out. Mind you, I suppose most folks will do their digital input to a pedal by pulling it off their board. Or do folksleave a USB cable attached to such pedals and plug the other end into their mobile device?



Wifi and Bluetooth (etc) dude. (shudder). The future, if you follow that digital line, is pedals (or rather, multi pedal controller units) that are just DSP engines with I/O (including conversion) and switches (I'd say knobs but parameter control will likely go digital - rotary encoders if we're lucky, menus and LCD screens if not so much), and all the FX are loaded/installed as chosen by the user - like plug ins in a DAW. That is not a desirable future to me, but likely to happen.

I will say this would be preferable to me vs the current discrete FX boxes being digital because you only need one round each of AD and DA conversion (and could invest in some really good oversampled shit for good measure) vs at each pedal, which can stack up and get ugly.

I hear your numbered responses and still have to say I think you are very much overly optimistic about both the feasibility and benefits of the 1/8" jack thing. We've all made our case so I don't think it's worth debating further.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Sabzor said:


> As someone who makes a pedal that has incorporated top-mounted jacks into the design I ironically do it because I feel it often leads to cleaner cable routing on pedalboards and NOT that you can tightly cram a whole slew of pedals right next to each other.
> 
> The idea of having pedals stacked right up against one another is a sound one, and I'm sure people make it work (especially those using switching systems), but I personally feel like it's very much a bedroom player solution. What I mean by that is the practical reality of having pedals so close together with no controller system in a live environment is often a complete disaster. Something about having to carefully toe tap one pedal while not hitting the other (especially if the switch is to the edge of the enclosure in the case of dual pedals or tap tempo for example.
> 
> I'm sure it's an unpopular opinion but to me having side jacks almost forces you to leave a good amount of space between stomp boxes that let's you quickly stomp to the sound you want in a live environment (perhaps while singing) and not worry about any of the above. I know plenty of people who have rigged up huge boards with tons of pedals all stacked together and have immediately realized that it is rather impractical for use in the situation they were intended to be used in.


Even as a bedroom player I cringe at the idea of my pedals touching each other. I change out my pedals frequently and it's a recipe for scratching them up.

I've seen your pedals, and I think your fuzz faces are works of art. I can only imagine how cheesed I'd be if I had one and scratched the crap out of it because I insisted on shoehorning it's neighbors right up against it.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Bluetooth?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Whether a pedal has top jacks or not makes no difference to me. If a pedal does something that I really want I’ll figure out a way to incorporate it into my setup. I also don’t like pedals too close together so it’s never really been an issue.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I will say this would be preferable to me vs the current discrete FX boxes being digital because you only need one round each of AD and DA conversion (and could invest in some really good oversampled shit for good measure) vs at each pedal, which can stack up and get ugly.


Alesis had a series of pedals, 20 years ago, called the Mod-FX series, that had a multi-pin port on each side, permitting the pedals to be plugged into each other, without cables. I have one from the series, but don't know if what was shared over that port was just audio in/out and syncing, or was digital data that sidestepped the encoding/decoding issue you describe. Alesis ModFX Hands-On Review | Sweetwater


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> Even as a bedroom player I cringe at the idea of my pedals touching each other. I change out my pedals frequently and it's a recipe for scratching them up.
> 
> I've seen your pedals, and I think your fuzz faces are works of art. I can only imagine how cheesed I'd be if I had one and scratched the crap out of it because I insisted on shoehorning it's neighbors right up against it.


You can leave a bit of a gap (less than cables would take so still saving space) and it is actually much more likely to scratch up the boxes with the cable ends (esp pancakes) then with another flat box with a finish on it (powder coat or clear poly usually).

Also, uh, like, be careful vs ham-fisted ;P ... or like put some masking tape on the side or some paper between them or some shit. ... you must not be from the GTA because real estate prices here are that crazy, building tiny houses off back alleys, communal living, and stacked townhomes all the way baby (have I mentioned that I really hate tiers on pedal boards).

TOP JACKS 4EVA I WILL HEAR NO EXCUSES (except in the case of micro pedals bc their ain't no other way and they mostly garbage so I no care). He says as the next 2 pedals on his want list are a Polytune3 and Spaceman Explorer (both side jacks).... the Explorer reminds me: fucking DC jack down the side (usually next to a side in/out jack) is bonkers and fuck makers for being lazy/stingy with the wire... Dude's lucky his shit be awesome otherwise and I can't DIY myself a better phaser.

{obviously taking the piss here, if anyone is triggered, check your driver's license because you may be too old for the internet}


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know that I'd express it that way, but yes, I can see no sensible reason for mounting power jacks on the side, rather than the rear skirt. I suppose if one simply ran out of space because other necessary aspects of the circuit forced a side location, I'd accept that (it's happened to me), but if you can put it on the rear skirt, why not?


----------



## juansunny (6 mo ago)

You all are cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Granny Gremlin said:


> You can leave a bit of a gap (less than cables would take so still saving space) and it is actually much more likely to scratch up the boxes with the cable ends (esp pancakes) then with another flat box with a finish on it (powder coat or clear poly usually).


That's what I do. I'm not about to cram my pedals together like animals on Noah's ark.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

juansunny said:


> You all are cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Banned quickly.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

player99 said:


> Banned quickly.


He seemed nice.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I wonder why he was banned.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> He seemed nice.


I found him very likeable. He was a cool dude.


----------



## JTM45BB (11 mo ago)

I don’t have a fancy pedal setup or anything if the like but I find it’s general cleaner and easier to setup with top jacks only as opposed to a mix of top and side jacks. Realistically it’s not really much of a bother although I may change my mind if I ever by a proper board.


----------



## Jack Donaghy (6 mo ago)

I enjoy side jacks. I find it easier for pedalboard layouts.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I enjoy side jacks. I find it easier for pedalboard layouts.


I'm now looking at you sideways.


----------



## Jack Donaghy (6 mo ago)

player99 said:


> I'm now looking at you sideways.


Ahaha. Top jacks are okay for like a nano that has one tier. But for a two tiered pedalboard, I find top jacks very frustrating.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

player99 said:


> Banned quickly.


WTF did Juan do in 1 post to get banned?

He did seem cool!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

We are being over run by SkyNet


----------



## juone95 (9 mo ago)

Top jacks are underrated, absolutely love the top jacks on my new UAFX Pedals


----------

